

How I Got 5,000 GitHub Followers In Less Than 24 Hours - mandatory
http://thehackerblog.com/how-i-got-5000-github-followers-in-less-than-24-hours/

======
veemjeem
It's stuff like this that causes site owners to require a captcha or throttle
based on IP. Anyone can create 5000 fake accounts with a script, so there's
nothing too original here. Based on the blog title, I thought they might've
discovered an interesting XSS exploit, or social engineering technique.

Generating 5000 fake accounts falls into the script kiddie level of
originality.

I'm sure there's some developer at Github right now tasked with locating these
fake accounts and deleting them.

~~~
mandatory
"Generating 5000 fake accounts falls into the script kiddie level of
originality."

Wasn't really trying to be very "leet" with this hack, was just something fun
I decided to do. Also deleting the accounts wouldn't be incredibly hard to do
at all anyways.

I expected this type of feedback I suppose, the point wasn't to show a
security vulnerability in GitHub. Was more just a lighthearted post.

------
atoponce
I'm still trying to figure out why this is cool.

~~~
AH4oFVbPT4f8
It's not cool.

~~~
atoponce
Exactly.

------
troyk
In my youth I did much worse than this, but github... There is a saying, don't
shit where u sleep...

